# BettySwallocks Journal. Simple tings, Test & Dbol.



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

New Journal documenting D-hacks Test400 and Dbol

DIET

Not going all anal with the diet but will usually be as follows:

Meal 1: Home made mass shake 1000cals

Meal 2: Tuna/Salmon/Egg salad 400cals

Meal 3: Chicken & Rice 500cals

Meal 4: Meat veg and potatoe 600cals

GYM: Protein 100cals

Meal 5: Tub cottage cheese 300cals

Snacks:

50g Almonds 280cals

50g dried mixed fruit 125cals

Total:3300 +/- 300cals

DRUGS

D-Hacks Test400: 2.5ml/week = 1g total/week

D-hacks Dbol20mg: First 30 days @ 40mg/day

D-hacks Aromasin: 12.5mg/day

Pegnyl HCG: 1000iu/Week

Training

Monday: Strength Shoulders, Hypertrophy chest.

Tuesday: Back

Thursday: Strength Chest, Hypertrophy shoulders.

Friday: Legs

START PICS



CURRENT STATS

5ft 8in

12st 4lb

Overhead BB Push Press: 3 x 72.5kg

Deadlift: 3 x 165kg

Flat BB Bench: 3 x 90kg

Squat: 3 x 100kg

Im determined to see this journal through so feel free to give me a nudge if i don't update a workout.

Thanks for reading and may the God of gainz forever be with you.

Regards,

Betty.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

In.

Every second counts... Any new gainz yet mate? :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Zurg said:


> In.
> 
> Every second counts... Any new gainz yet mate? :whistling:


Zero gains in months now, weight just seems to fluctuate +/- 4lbs from 12st 6lb, natty trainings sucked a lot more than i'd anticipated


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So you been training natty up until now?

How long you been training in total?

You look like you could lift more in your avi. :tt2:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

*In When you jabbing, why havent you done it yet, ffs come on its been over an hour!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

silverzx said:


> So you been training natty up until now?
> 
> How long you been training in total?
> 
> You look like you could lift more in your avi. :tt2:


No mate not natty until now, ran plenty of cycles (I couldn't even tell you how many), but I've wasted plenty of time and gainz by falling in and out of training.

I havnt been using this year, It's been sh*t been off so long, I dont know why but life seems to go down the sh*t pan whenever i come off, you can pretty much guarantee something in life will go tits up just as i come off cycle :lol:

I've been training on and off for around four year, although that includes a few six month breaks aswell.

Back in to it now anyway, let the gainz commence 

P.s. when i looked like my Avi i could lift a lot more :tongue:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> *In When you jabbing, why havent you done it yet, ffs come on its been over an hour!


LOL, I've done this journal a bit premature, I'm still waiting on him confirming my order, no funds have been transferred yet.

I'm just waiting for...

"Sorry mate, every other cvnt on UK-Muscle has completely cleared my stock out"


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I havnt been using this year, It's been sh*t been off so long, I dont know why but life seems to go down the sh*t pan whenever i come off, you can pretty much guarantee something in life will go tits up just as i come off cycle :lol:
> 
> :


Yeah its called having zero test and turning into a depressed lazy c.unt IME


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> LOL, I've done this journal a bit premature, I'm still waiting on him confirming my order, no funds have been transferred yet.
> 
> I'm just waiting for...
> 
> "Sorry mate, every other cvnt on UK-Muscle has completely cleared my stock out"


LOL What a fcuking dick tease.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah its called having zero test and turning into a depressed lazy c.unt IME


So true, i do it to myself every time. Well not this time!

...

Hopefully.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> In mate :thumbup1:


Thank you pal.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

no response yet from the messiah  itching to get my goodies on their way to me.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

eeeeek just made payment for my goods 

Also I've gotta say what an innovative way to make payment lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> In mate


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate not natty until now, ran plenty of cycles (I couldn't even tell you how many), but I've wasted plenty of time and gainz by falling in and out of training.
> 
> I havnt been using this year, It's been sh*t been off so long, I dont know why but life seems to go down the sh*t pan whenever i come off, you can pretty much guarantee something in life will go tits up just as i come off cycle :lol:
> 
> ...


Fair play mate, fair play. :lol:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

In.

Good luck bud. Sounds like a good split you're running. I want to incorporate some strength workouts but weren't sure how to do with hypertrophy as that's my main focus.

Whilst training hypertrophy my lifts have gone up over 8-12 reps however when I'm at lower reps it's not that much difference.

But made some good muscle gains, hardly any strength. So I'll have to see how you get on.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

naturalun said:


> In.
> 
> Good luck bud. Sounds like a good split you're running. I want to incorporate some strength workouts but weren't sure how to do with hypertrophy as that's my main focus.
> 
> ...


cheers dude, Yeah I've got to keep the strength aspect in there as it's something I enjoy doing, the repetitiveness of 8-12 can get tedious and lead to me skipping sessions.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

oh dear, oh dear. People starting to slate D-hacks oils, this worries me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> oh dear, oh dear. People starting to slate D-hacks oils, this worries me


Im using the orals and been very happy with them if that helps rest your mind


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> Im using the orals and been very happy with them if that helps rest your mind


Yeah havnt heard a bad word about there orals tbh, just the oils. Source is bugging me at the moment, paid last night still hasnt confirmed he's recieved payment :cursing:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Source is keeping me in suspense 24hours gone and still no confirmation of receiving payment :crying:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

And so it begins...


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

hm, i am not the biggest fan of test, as in low dosages it does almost nothing and takes a large amount in order to be really anabolic.

i would like to see some deca in there, but it's your cycle of course and you seem to have enough experience. i mean i have ran cycles of just dostanolone and nandrolone, but i just along with nandrolone really well.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

excuse the useless post...lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Neuroscience said:


> hm, i am not the biggest fan of test, as in low dosages it does almost nothing and takes a large amount in order to be really anabolic.
> 
> i would like to see some deca in there, but it's your cycle of course and you seem to have enough experience. i mean i have ran cycles of just dostanolone and nandrolone, but i just along with nandrolone really well.


Hopefully at a gram a week it should do the trick? I would love to throw other compounds in there believe me, I do love a good TTM cycle, but I dont seem to be able to recover like I used to and depression seems to hit hard during PCT for me personally so im having a play about with cycles now to see what I can take without too harsh of a shutdown.

I sent you a friend request on here the other day, did you never get it? I must say I do enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck with the cycle, I'm sure the oils will be bang on.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Hopefully at a gram a week it should do the trick? I would love to throw other compounds in there believe me, I do love a good TTM cycle, but I dont seem to be able to recover like I used to and depression seems to hit hard during PCT for me personally so im having a play about with cycles now to see what I can take without too harsh of a shutdown.
> 
> I sent you a friend request on here the other day, did you never get it? I must say I do enjoy reading your posts.


oh i will check for the request. i am not so fmiliar with the forum yet. yeah a gram will do it i think. i don't respond too well but for most 1 gram with dbol sould be excellent. gotta go now, will check for your request later and acccept of course.

there will be a pct product coming by the end of the year which i designed which counteracts depression and strength loss once off cycle amongst other things. maybe it will be ready then.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

In for this...

I'd get some more veg in there, and fruit after training. Just my 2c


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In mate  best a luck fella! :thumbup1: lifts should come on nicely with that cycle.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

00alawre said:


> In for this...
> 
> I'd get some more veg in there, and fruit after training. Just my 2c


Thanks buddy.

For the fast acting carbs? Why do you reckon a can of pineapple chunks along with my whey shake?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> In mate  best a luck fella! :thumbup1: lifts should come on nicely with that cycle.


Cheers pal, feel free to throw any ideas in to the mix, im far from pro at this haha.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> For the fast acting carbs? Why do you reckon a can of pineapple chunks along with my whey shake?


Yeah spot on mate, I go through a couple pineapples a week. Packed of Vit C too!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

00alawre said:


> Yeah spot on mate, I go through a couple pineapples a week. Packed of Vit C too!


Will deffo add some pineapple in post workout, cheers for the heads up.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well off to go pick up some pins from the exchange, oh the joys.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers pal, feel free to throw any ideas in to the mix, im far from pro at this haha.


Keep Diet clean.

Focus on getting stronger on all the big lifts.

Keep isolation exercises of High reps.

Stretch a lot.

Add in a Multivitamin?

Perhaps Cod Liver Oil/Fish Oils maybe?

Drink a sh1t load of water

Maybe get some Taurine & eat Banana's (Back pumps.)

Get about 8 Hours sleep of a night.

Make sure everything intact with Gear/PCT etc etc.

Take Photo's & Measurements.

I'd aim from seeing your lifts in getting that Deadlift to 200kg, the Squat I think was 130? I'd aim for 150kg, The Bench at least a 100kg.

I can't say this by any means as am ''natty'' as of now, but when I run my Blue Hearts am aiming for 8 week mark @ 40-50mgs if I can, I will push it to 10 weeks. Check this thread out ---------> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/267726-dianabol-only-study.html


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything ready to start now, needle exchange would only give me 3 bags of pins so looks like ill have to have another mission there in the future.

5 greens

10 blues

5 oranges

And some citric acid just incase I want to cook up some smack lol. All courtesy of the British tax payer.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> oh i will check for the request. i am not so fmiliar with the forum yet. yeah a gram will do it i think. i don't respond too well but for most 1 gram with dbol sould be excellent. gotta go now, will check for your request later and acccept of course.
> 
> there will be a pct product coming by the end of the year which i designed which counteracts depression and strength loss once off cycle amongst other things. maybe it will be ready then.


i could not find the request, can you send it again?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Neuroscience said:


> i could not find the request, can you send it again?


sent mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just gunna do my first Jab of D-Hacks Test 400 and then mix my HCG up.

I didn't use HCG like a tit last cycle and I forget more than I ever learn, but it's all good drawing 1000iu HCG (re-constituted with bacteriostatic water) in to 5 different slin pins and storing them in the fridge isn't it?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the T400 went it very nicely not a single burn or ache.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well Just weighed myself butt naked @ 12st 4lb, was way out with my OP, will update to reflect.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Minimal pip this morning, no more than to be expected from any other lab. Yet to be struck down with d-hacks flu. s'all good baby baby.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pics of your bird for a follow mate

in


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of your bird for a follow mate
> 
> in




If your still here by pg15 ill post you a pic of her ass hole.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> View attachment 159202
> 
> 
> If your still here by pg15 ill post you a pic of her ass hole.


ha ill be here


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Not training related but this just happened at work...



That is how you dont drive a sideloader :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well not the greatest of starts to my cycle to be honest, trained legs on Friday for the first time in a month and the DOMS have been un-bearable, walking round work like I've 5hit myself all day, so clean and press was out of the question this evening, substituted it instead for seated Barbell Overhead press.

Seated BB OHP

20kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

Incline DB Press

22.5's x 12

22.5's x 12

22.5's x 12

DB Flys

15's x 12

15's x 12

Decline BB Press

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

Rope Tricep Pushdown

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

followed by some pineapple and a protein shake.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't know if i'm experiencing a bit of test flu or not.

Fuzzy head

slight headache

blurry sort of vision

Just can't seem to wake up

Appetites non existant

Did only get 6hours kip in last night though, watched that The Last Stand with Arnie in it on Netflix.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just had HR and BP checked...

BP: 143/78

HR: 85


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> View attachment 159202
> 
> 
> If your still here by pg15 ill post you a pic of her ass hole.


Lmao. :laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Deadlifting shortly, got a bit of butt cheek pip so this should be fun, but first a bit of fillet steak for tea bought from the friendly neighbourhood shoplifters.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

01/10/2014

Hyper Extension (Just prepping lower back for deads)

BW+15kg x 10

Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 7

130kg x 5 (straps)

150kg x 4 (straps + belt)

160kg x 3 (straps + belt)

Lat Pulldown

72.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

Hammer strength Row

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

Inc DB Curl

10kg's x 10

10kg's x 10

10kg's x 10


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good workout, cycle sounds good too!

Last Stand is decent film ain't it?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good workout, cycle sounds good too!
> 
> Last Stand is decent film ain't it?


Cheers mate :beer:

It was good I wouldn't say it was the blockbuster you'd expect from Arnie, but then again I guess he is past his prime now. I'd definitely say it was worth a watch.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

My ass cheek from Sundays Jab... EO reaction much? LOL


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just had HR and BP checked...
> 
> BP: 143/78
> 
> HR: 85


 Not exactly great is it lol, mines worse. Good solid workouts mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> My ass cheek from Sundays Jab... EO reaction much? LOL
> 
> View attachment 159299


FFS I'm just sat eating my PWO meal outside the gym. And fuk that no jab site should look like that


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> FFS I'm just sat eating my PWO meal outside the gym. And fuk that no jab site should look like that


Lol sorry pal, didnt look good did it? Pretty much gone this morning though, see what happens to yesterdays jab site.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

That's what my pec looked like last time!! Subbed for this one mate!! I still training with rocco?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> That's what my pec looked like last time!! Subbed for this one mate!! I still training with rocco?


Yeah im gunna soldier through and keep at it.

No mate he's been workinv away for a month or so now, dont think hes even training no more, still smashing aas and then reccys on a weekend with his las so should be due an heart attack sometime soon lol.

Just me and danny bowering training at the moment pal, theres a few good guys up at total fitness though.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Think I've spoke too soon, now the doms on my legs have worn off the pip is getting a little unbearable to be honest, can't imagine being able to squat with butt cheeks like this. Will find out on Saturday anyway.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just seen this, IN and GL Betty :thumbup1:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Think I've spoke too soon, now the doms on my legs have worn off the pip is getting a little unbearable to be honest, can't imagine being able to squat with butt cheeks like this. Will find out on Saturday anyway.


No flu though? Sounds like you're alright


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> Just seen this, IN and GL Betty :thumbup1:


Cheers S-Dawg :beer:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> No flu though? Sounds like you're alright


Post #50 mate, also seems it's coming on again after yesterdays jab, although doesn't feel as bad. I'll be seeing course through regardless.



> Don't know if i'm experiencing a bit of test flu or not.
> 
> Fuzzy head
> 
> ...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I know I keep bitching but I've never actually experienced pip like this, it feels as though I've been bit on either side of my sr5e by a dog.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Who,'a rocco's bird?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Who,'a rocco's bird?


you must know surely? that Chloe Gibson, he's had a kid with her and the lot now.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

02/10/2014

Poor performance due to test flu, hopefully this will be shaken off soon enough.

Flat BB Bench

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 7

90kg x 4

92.5kg x 3

Seated Overhead DB Press

22.5's x 11

22.5's x 10

22.5's x 9

Seated double handed overhead DB extension (fvck knows it's real name lol)

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

12.5kg x 15

absolutely bollocksed, earlt night im thinking now.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> you must know surely? that Chloe Gibson, he's had a kid with her and the lot now.


Fuxk!!!! Last time I knew he was slating her on fb for been a druggi boozed up mum?? Madness!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Fuxk!!!! Last time I knew he was slating her on fb for been a druggi boozed up mum?? Madness!!


yeah love hate relationship by the sounds of it, probably both as bad as each other in reality though.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just randomly browsing youtube and I've come across this guy, never heard of him before but this did make me laugh.

Boy do I miss the days off been able to kick back with a spliff and laugh at pointless 5hit on youtube all night. damn work and they're drug testing procedures :cursing:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

appetites shot to 5hit, not enjoying cycle so far to be honest.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> 02/10/2014
> 
> Poor performance due to test flu, hopefully this will be shaken off soon enough.
> 
> ...


Strong fcuker aren't u for your weight!

You gonna try any other sites to jab? I've never had pip anywhere I was going to try hacks oils but think I'll give em a miss


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Strong fcuker aren't u for your weight!
> 
> You gonna try any other sites to jab? I've never had pip anywhere I was going to try hacks oils but think I'll give em a miss


Merrr been a lot stronger in the past but im getting there I suppose.

Wouldnt dream of jabbing this stuff anywhere other glutes its just far too painful, delts were always my favourite spot, but not a chance with this.

Id wait until his next lots been brewed before buying to be honest, thing is with hacks atleast its pretty much nailed on youre gunna get what it says on the tin.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bought some guerrilla gear off net last week, jabbed my right shoulder Monday and that was worst jab I've had in a very long time! Shoulder still swollen. Did quad jab Thursday though and no pain. Must have just ****ed the shoulder one up. Glad cos I'd spent £250 on gear from this website and was thinking it might be dodgy. Don't think I could handle bad pip with every single jab!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> .
> 
> , thing is with hacks atleast its pretty much nailed on youre gunna get what it says on the tin.


What? Fcuking pain!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> Bought some guerrilla gear off net last week, jabbed my right shoulder Monday and that was worst jab I've had in a very long time! Shoulder still swollen. Did quad jab Thursday though and no pain. Must have just ****ed the shoulder one up. Glad cos I'd spent £250 on gear from this website and was thinking it might be dodgy. Don't think I could handle bad pip with every single jab!


Irs pretty intense pip aswell wednesdays jab still gives me bother getting in and out tye car. Luckily I was skint at the time and only got one vial to start the course off, would of been majorly pi55ed if id of stocked up on it!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Irs pretty intense pip aswell wednesdays jab still gives me bother getting in and out tye car. Luckily I was skint at the time and only got one vial to start the course off, would of been majorly pi55ed if id of stocked up on it!


At least in the shoulders you can still pretty much carry on*as normal. In that ass, you're ****ed (that sounds wrong!). Can't sit or lie down or **** all.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just weighed in @12st 8lb's that's + 4lb from day one, quite impressed really because with the flu and pip I've missed a couple of meals here and there, also had a few shandys on Friday which affec5ted appetite on Saturday.

Definitely got the 'on' feeling, could tell there was a dbol pump in my forearms walking around the supermarket earlier.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job so far. Few set backs but it happens, I had a few sht workouts due to high BP etc whilst I was on cycle, couple minor injuries.

Sucks - but thankfully they weren't nothing major. Worst was wrists, couldn't hold any weight over 17.5kg without it feeling like my hand gonna detach from my arm lol. Still not great but straps ease that lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Good job so far. Few set backs but it happens, I had a few sht workouts due to high BP etc whilst I was on cycle, couple minor injuries.
> 
> Sucks - but thankfully they weren't nothing major. Worst was wrists, couldn't hold any weight over 17.5kg without it feeling like my hand gonna detach from my arm lol. Still not great but straps ease that lol.


yeah it's only a week in so I am pleased to be +4lb considering how bad i'd had the test flu, I'm hoping my bodies built some sort of resistance to it now and hopefully that's the end of it... I hope.

Just jabbed again so if it sets in it'll be tomorrow evening, looking forward to the new formula T400 to be brewed and available, should have a couple of vials coming my way but i'm happy to crack on with this for the time being (don't really have much of a choice cos i'm skint anyway haha)

what was up with the wrists? I've got really skinny wrists, my least favourite part of my body, i'm always worried im gunna do them some damage when going heavy.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Definitely got the 'on' feeling, could tell there was a dbol pump in my forearms walking around the supermarket earlier.


Do you go vested up in the supermarket mate?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Do you go vested up in the supermarket mate?


haha no mate, well maybe in summer. it's a little rough round Dewsbury so you've gotta make sure you've got a bit of a pump on when in the ASDA lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha no mate, well maybe in summer. it's a little rough round Dewsbury so you've gotta make sure you've got a *bit of a pump on when in the ASDA *lol.


FPMSL! We all know that once we leave the gym in the summer vested up suddenly there's some grocerry's that have to picked up from the supermarket. I did it once, felt a right c.unt, seen loads do it too mind


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> yeah it's only a week in so I am pleased to be +4lb considering how bad i'd had the test flu, I'm hoping my bodies built some sort of resistance to it now and hopefully that's the end of it... I hope.
> 
> Just jabbed again so if it sets in it'll be tomorrow evening, looking forward to the new formula T400 to be brewed and available, should have a couple of vials coming my way but i'm happy to crack on with this for the time being (don't really have much of a choice cos i'm skint anyway haha)
> 
> what was up with the wrists? I've got really skinny wrists, my least favourite part of my body, i'm always worried im gunna do them some damage when going heavy.


Yeah my wrists proper skinny too. My gloves have some wrist straps on too so I just tighten them so my wrists can't move when I'm going heavy, or they will snap lol. Not sure what happened I can't remember but the right wrist I was p1ssing about with a heavy handled box at work and tried to reverse curl it showing off.... My wrist was fvcked. 90% better now and that was about 2.5months ago lol.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just weighed in @12st 8lb's that's + 4lb from day one, quite impressed really because with the flu and pip I've missed a couple of meals here and there, also had a few shandys on Friday which affec5ted appetite on Saturday.
> 
> *Definitely got the 'on' feeling, could tell there was a dbol pump in my forearms walking around the supermarket earlier.*


I'm having this too, feels awesome


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> I'm having this too, feels awesome


Savour every moment of it buddy because wait till you come off, you don't realise how depressing life can actually be until the pumps gone :crying:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Does D-HACKS DO ANADROL?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Does D-HACKS DO ANADROL?


yeah I'm pretty sure he does oxys mate. thinking of throwing some of them in the mix?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wtf is an oxy? Keep seeing people talk about them :laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Wtf is an oxy? Keep seeing people talk about them :laugh:


lol it's a very strong oral steroid (oxmetholone) been about years, its got plenty of other names; Anadrol, Anapolon (the original Nap 50's)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol it's a very strong oral steroid (oxmetholone) been about years, its got plenty of other names; Anadrol, Anapolon (the original Nap 50's)


cheers mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Savour every moment of it buddy because wait till you come off, you don't realise how depressing life can actually be until the pumps gone :crying:


Going through this now lol

only went on for 5 weeks (had to cut it short)

pct went fine and I've recovered as far as I can tell, but God i miss the pumps!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

gunna settle in to bed with some cheese and crackers, few cherry tomatoes, pickled onions some fancy s hit like that, put a bit of dexter on Netflix and retire for the night. Ready to break the back of the gym next week.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Missed legs over the weekend, so having to double them up with shoulders/chest tonight, gunna be a deadly session. I'm thinking

squats - working up to a tope set of 3

OHP - working up to a top set of 3

leg ext machine - 3 x 12

Inc DB press - 3 x 12

Leg curl machine 3 x 12

Pec Dec - 3 x 12

Calf raises - 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns to failure

Furrrrk, gunna need to take a bag of sugar with me to see this through.

Might be time to pull out the old powerstack


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

If your not sick After that well?????


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> If your not sick After that well?????
> View attachment 159468


can't wait


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just popped a powerstack, shepherds pies got 10 mins before it's out the oven, munch that and straight to the gym for the monster sesh.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well what a pavlova.

well the D-hacks powerstack hit me like a freight train, spent ten mins laid on the incline bench blowing like a steam train. Sickyburped squatting on 5th rep at 90kg and all I could taste was shephards pie for the rest of the session. Driving home I felt like id been up all weekend railing meph, no more stims for me this cycle, I'm gunna take up the foetal position for the next couple of hours until I come down and can get something to eat.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

6/10/14

Squats

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 7

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

OHP

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 7 (push)

67.5kg x 4 (push)

72.5kg x 3 (push)

inc DB Press

25's x 12

25's x 12

25's x 12

rope push down

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Had to get out of there, far too steaming to continue, I'd of given myself heart attack or stroke, especially with my BP @ 143/78


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

also holy gynosaurusrex, my left nip was tender during workout, not sure whether to keep an eye on it or up the AI, already on 12.5/mg aromasin/day. Dbols definitely doing its thing


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Andrewgenic was it you that also had hacks aromasin? how are you finding it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Screw that, I can't train after a big meal like that. Just pre-workout and a bit of food to power me through then eat afterwards


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> Screw that, I can't train after a big meal like that. Just pre-workout and a bit of food to power me through then eat afterwards


I know, I wouldn't normally but I felt obliged with our lass spendin hour and half cooking it, bless her. won't be making that mistake again. I'm going to have a look at what's ideal for intra-workout, maybe a banana or virtago?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sex drive is through the roof and only a week and half in, I just want to 5hag anything that moves. The feel good factors there aswell, I've got a bit of a doom and gloom attitude towards life when im off, but I was doing our lasses head in last night laid in bed on youtube singing away to myself.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Was going to have today as a rest day, but seriously considering just going and doing an arms, maybe abs as well session this evening.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Sex drive is through the roof and only a week and half in, I just want to 5hag anything that moves. .


I'm there for u mate, I'm a good lay x


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm there for u mate, I'm a good lay x


Lol is it getting that bad? Im sure there a nice moist pussy waiting for you at the end of these dry times.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol is it getting that bad? Im sure there a nice moist pussy waiting for you at the end of these dry times.


Apart from with @sneeky_dave it's been 3 maybe 4 months I've lowered my standard for this weekends dating lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Apart from with @sneeky_dave it's been 3 maybe 4 months I've lowered my standard for this weekends dating lol


Just get a fat bird banged init?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just get a fat bird banged init?


True but I could do the dog in my Avi for free and no one wud know


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> True but I could do the dog in my Avi for free and no one wud know


Maybe not but you'd feel a sense of shame every time you logged on here and looked at your AVI.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Maybe not but you'd feel a sense of shame every time you logged on here and looked at your AVI.


Nah I'll just change the avi to Betty's


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah I'll just change the avi to Betty's


Ok well speaking from experience you'll need either lube or a muzzle, preferably both


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> @Andrewgenic was it you that also had hacks aromasin? how are you finding it?


Won't be using til after xmas mate but very interested in feedback on this one, I will be getting some pharma aromasin just in case


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> True but I could do the dog in my Avi for free and no one wud know


On a serious note do you think itd let you? Or bite you?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> On a serious note do you think itd let you? Or bite you?


Mate I feed her, so Im sure its a sure thing


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Full Beast mode engaged tonight (or full beast mode for my current capabilities)

No training partners tonight and fuelled on a measly pre-workout meal of egg, chips and beans.

Hyperextension

BW +15kg x 12

BW +15kg x 12

Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 7

140kg x 5 (straps and belt)

170kg x 2 (straps and belt) missed 3rd rep by inches.

Lat pull down

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

Seated DB curl over knee

12.5's x 10

12.5's x 10

12.5's x 10

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral DY Row (fancy name isn't it?)

60kg x 12

60kg x 11

60kg x 10

finished off with an oats and whey shake.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I think page 15 will fly in.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> I think page 15 will fly in.


furrrk, better get her warmed up to the idea hadn't I? :s


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

only standard pip and no flu from last nights T400 Jab which is all good. Gunna go for a late night chest and shoulders session about 9pm i'm thinking.

Just ordered another vial of T400 to tide me over until the new formula stuff gets sent out.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> only standard pip and no flu from last nights T400 Jab which is all good. Gunna go for a late night chest and shoulders session about 9pm i'm thinking.
> 
> Just ordered another vial of T400 to tide me over until the new formula stuff gets sent out.


Am still having the pip from hell every jab right pec feels like stone!!! Bit solid lump under skin.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Am still having the pip from hell every jab right pec feels like stone!!! Bit solid lump under skin.


something to do with how thick the oil I think, although that's just one of many theories, allergy to the grade EO that's been used, Allergy to the phenyl-prop ester and also the EO breaking down the filters is another one I've heard. I'm just convincing myself it's because there's so much raws in it 

One things for sure though with it being D-hacks you just know it's going to be dosed spot on if not over, it's just how they work as a company, speaking to them about it and they were even praising wildcat as a lab, you ask me that speaks volumes when labs are praising each other.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

The beast is beginning to become unleashed...

Flat BB Bench

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

95kg x 3

Seated overhead DB press

22.5's x 12

22.5's x 11

22.5's x 11

Standing DB Side raises

10's x 12

10's x 12

10's x 12

Seated double handed over head DB triceps extension

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> The beast is beginning to become unleashed...
> 
> Flat BB Bench
> 
> ...


Ur it's becoming a real conspiracy lol!!! Either way I won't use again well not the old batch I have half the vial left and it's going in the bin!!! My left pec that ha pip in it last week feels ruined honestly feel like I have lost muscle on that side?

I have used phenylprop plenty of times with no issue. The oil is super thick tho!!

Well done in the flat bench!!! I manged a 105kg incline bb bench this week pb for me!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Ur it's becoming a real conspiracy lol!!! Either way I won't use again well not the old batch I have half the vial left and it's going in the bin!!! My left pec that ha pip in it last week feels ruined honestly feel like I have lost muscle on that side?
> 
> I have used phenylprop plenty of times with no issue. The oil is super thick tho!!
> 
> Well done in the flat bench!!! I manged a 105kg incline bb bench this week pb for me!


Yeah from what I gather they realised they fvcked up on the T400, but I guess 1 out of how many oils isn't bad going and it's not like they fvcked it by under-dosing, because my sex drive has rocketed, much to our lasses pleasure/dis-pleasure depending on what mood I catch her in.

Do you honestly think it may have eaten away at your pec muscle then? :s doesn't sound good, although your a bit of a mad barsteward injecting T400 in the pec :lol:

Good going with the incline!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yeah from what I gather they realised they fvcked up on the T400, but I guess 1 out of how many oils isn't bad going and it's not like they fvcked it by under-dosing, because my sex drive has rocketed, much to our lasses pleasure/dis-pleasure depending on what mood I catch her in.
> 
> Do you honestly think it may have eaten away at your pec muscle then? :s doesn't sound good, although your a bit of a mad barsteward injecting T400 in the pec :lol:
> 
> Good going with the incline!


I suppose they can't get it right all the time?

My sex drive is up and down at moment but got a lot on at min.

Not sure if it's eaten away at muscle or just damaged it wen I tense up its defo not as hard as it was befor. Was injecting 2ml of excel pharma tnt450 in pecs with no issue been using pecs for a while maybe there getting overused?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> something to do with how thick the oil I think, although that's just one of many theories, allergy to the grade EO that's been used, Allergy to the phenyl-prop ester and also the EO breaking down the filters is another one I've heard. I'm just convincing myself it's because there's so much raws in it
> 
> One things for sure though with it being D-hacks you just know it's going to be dosed spot on if not over, it's just how they work as a company, speaking to them about it and they were even praising wildcat as a lab, you ask me that speaks volumes when labs are praising each other.


There gna praise each other when they work closely together


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> There gna praise each other when they work closely together


come on man don't tell us half a tale, what do you think wildcats brewer is D-hacks brewer?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> come on man don't tell us half a tale, what do you think wildcats brewer is D-hacks brewer?


I don't think they are I get on well with wildcat no pip etc.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

No i didnt say that . I just know they are very close . They share a few main resellers. Praise one an other. Clearly not in competeition. I would think they have worked or one learned a few tricks from the other at some point. Just going off a fee vauge emails ive had with ppl closer to the top . Ignore me . All theories


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmmm, the plot thickens.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Decent journal btw buddy. Glad ur getting on good with the t400. Even tho i had a reaction i REALLY. Noticed the labido increase. Instant rape mode. Watching the bikini class at leeds . I almost went for a shuffle . Thats after telling myself no i wont find the females changing room and gag one of them fittys.

Oh crap my mrs is a member on here. O well . Yeh i said it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Hmmmm, the plot thickens.


Just orders some d-hacks anadrol hope it makes up for the t400!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Decent journal btw buddy. Glad ur getting on good with the t400. Even tho i had a reaction i REALLY. Noticed the labido increase. Instant rape mode. Watching the bikini class at leeds . I almost went for a shuffle . Thats after telling myself no i wont find the females changing room and gag one of them fittys.


 :lol:

Cheers pal! Don't get me wrong pip and flu hit me hard first 3 jabs, but it's the first time I've been 'on' this year so I'm assuming/hoping that now it's my body getting back used to having exogenous test in it, so I'm going to see it through, regardless of the death pip haha.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cheers pal! Don't get me wrong pip and flu hit me hard first 3 jabs, but it's the first time I've been 'on' this year so I'm assuming/hoping that now it's my body getting back used to having exogenous test in it, so I'm going to see it through, regardless of the death pip haha.


Haha fairplay. I was already on a heavy dose of wc sust and test e so i knew something was up to drop weight feel crap have solid injection sites and appetite up. Pheny prop was the factor for me .. Aswell as the tar like consistency lol. .. How long have u been on now? I havnt fully read journal. But progress going well / strength ? Weight ? Condition?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Haha fairplay. I was already on a heavy dose of wc sust and test e so i knew something was up to drop weight feel crap have solid injection sites and appetite up. Pheny prop was the factor for me .. Aswell as the tar like consistency lol. .. How long have u been on now? I havnt fully read journal. But progress going well / strength ? Weight ? Condition?


I'm only 2 weeks in so no great miracles as of yet. Weights going up, All lifts are going up but these I would imagine will be down to the Dbol. Like I say the thing that really has hit me is the sex drive, It's give me a new lease of life, I never realised how 5hit I was at shagging until I get I bit of test in the system and I feel like a pornstar haha.

Condition: Pah! sadly none existent for myself at the moment, never really managed to get into great condition, can put the size on, but the conditioning has always evaded me. It's always been my downfall, hopefully to change though for summer 2015. Intentions are to enlist the help of a pro or at least someone who's been in good nick to help me with a cut through spring/summer.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm only 2 weeks in so no great miracles as of yet. Weights going up, All lifts are going up but these I would imagine will be down to the Dbol. Like I say the thing that really has hit me is the sex drive, It's give me a new lease of life, I never realised how 5hit I was at shagging until I get I bit of test in the system and I feel like a pornstar haha.
> 
> Condition: Pah! sadly none existent for myself at the moment, never really managed to get into great condition, can put the size on, but the conditioning has always evaded me. It's always been my downfall, hopefully to change though for summer 2015. Intentions are to enlist the help of a pro or at least someone who's been in good nick to help me with a cut through spring/summer.


Hahaha great stuff. Yeh i was on lot of adex and sod all food in august for show prep dnt think the mrs got touched for 6 weeks . I was glad she didnt have a massive sex drive . Now im humping her leg everytime she walks in the room! 1 extrem to other.

Good plan . Once u get yaself in good nick . Just gta find a nice balance . Can still get away with a fair bit aslong as u balance it out dwn the road / day lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just weighed in at bang on the dot 13st. Thats + 8lb in 2 weeks. AI is aromasin @ 12.5mg/day so surely not all water.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well fvcked up good and proper this weekend, went out Friday got bollocksed and spent all satday, Sunday feeling sorry for myself, eating the bare minimum.

Resolution time - I've given our lass my bank cards to prevent any future purchases of alcohol/narcotics. I've now taken a vow of abstinence from alcohol and or reccys until New years eve.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good mad, you will feel much much better for it


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Fantastic start to the week, forgot my shaker like the bellend that I am so there goes the first 950cals of the day, luckily I've got a bit bag of almonds here at work so for breakfast ive got to get 150g of them down my neck. mmmmmmmm. bleurgh.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Almonds are nice, not so much after 150g lol. I break down my nuts into 50g portions.

Space them throughout, can't do with 150g in one go lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Almonds are nice, not so much after 150g lol. I break down my nuts into 50g portions.
> 
> Space them throughout, can't do with 150g in one go lol.


It's one of those, handful in the mouth, chew 3 times, swallow with a gulp of water. same goes for my chicken and rice. I can only enjoy food so many times before the mere thought of it makes me want to gip, that's where the force feeding comes in to it.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> It's one of those, handful in the mouth, chew 3 times, swallow with a gulp of water. same goes for my chicken and rice. I can only enjoy food so many times before the mere thought of it makes me want to gip, that's where the force feeding comes in to it.


Do you season your chicken? I used to eat it plan just baked. Jesus I used to swallow water to down it same with tuna, gave up on tuna now. But I eat chicken with spicy powders on and I eat about 350g chicken a day now everyday without fail lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Do you season your chicken? I used to eat it plan just baked. Jesus I used to swallow water to down it same with tuna, gave up on tuna now. But I eat chicken with spicy powders on and I eat about 350g chicken a day now everyday without fail lol.


No mate, just plain old roast chicken I really should start seasoning it but whenever I've tried before with the maggi bags it just ends up coming out slimy.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

In


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate, just plain old roast chicken I really should start seasoning it but whenever I've tried before with the maggi bags it just ends up coming out slimy.


try just putting some paprika or something similar on top when you cook it, or sauce like curry sauce or light mayo?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate, just plain old roast chicken I really should start seasoning it but whenever I've tried before with the maggi bags it just ends up coming out slimy.


Buy some Schwartz seasonings (others brands are available)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

will give it a go chaps.

To be honest though if I could just blend all my food and chug it down without spewing then I would, I find eating such a chore.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate, just plain old roast chicken I really should start seasoning it but whenever I've tried before with the maggi bags it just ends up coming out slimy.


Get some decent seasoning from the Asian supermarket tandoori works well I chop 6 large chicken breast up out in a large bowl add 4-5large tablespoons of natural yoghurt then 3 teaspoons of tandoori powder mix well leave for a few hours over night is better then next day with a fork pick the chcken out place on a baking tray and grill until cooked and nice and brown on edges perfect on wraps with rice or in pittas


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Get some decent seasoning from the Asian supermarket tandoori works well I chop 6 large chicken breast up out in a large bowl add 4-5large tablespoons of natural yoghurt then 3 teaspoons of tandoori powder mix well leave for a few hours over night is better then next day with a fork pick the chcken out place on a baking tray and grill until cooked and nice and brown on edges perfect on wraps with rice or in pittas


Will give it a try mate, there's a mullaco near me and they got shelves and shelves of spices I never even heard of so will head there next weekend.

Do you not worry about all the sodium in them though?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well atleast this weekends antics don't seem to have caused too much damage, only a lb down, weighing in at 12st 13lb


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> well atleast this weekends antics don't seem to have caused too much damage, only a lb down, weighing in at 12st 13lb


How do you lose weight on a weekend? I pile it on if I go on a bender for the night :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> How do you lose weight on a weekend? I pile it on if I go on a bender for the night :lol:


Cocaine mate fvcks my stomach up and, suppresses my appetite for days, I lose more bingeing on that stuff than I did on any dnp run.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Resolution time - I've given our lass my bank cards to prevent any future purchases of alcohol/narcotics. I've now taken a vow of abstinence from alcohol and or reccys until New years eve.


LOl I tried that all that happened was I woke up saying hey mrs swan you need to take my bank card I gave you and pay the bar tab at x the dealer at y etc. I guess thats why Im single lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> LOl I tried that all that happened was I woke up saying hey mrs swan you need to take my bank card I gave you and pay the bar tab at x the dealer at y etc. I guess thats why Im single lol


luckily (I think) our lass is a complete straight head, probably drinks only once a year so she's kick my ass if I tried it on. There's always ways round though, when I was really bad with it I gave her the cards before and then used to pop to the bank on my dinner hour with my driving licence crying the poor tale of how i'd lost my bank card and needed petrol, man those were shameful times.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably shouldn't of gone to the gym tonight as i'm still not 100% right from the last weekend out of 2014, gave it a shot though and increased weights, albeit only doing 2 exercises. I swear I could smell the alcohol coming out in my sweat.

Squat

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

Inc DB Press

12.5's x 15

30's x 10

30's x 10

30's x 10

Just wanted to go to sleep after these, jab was yesterday so slightly fluey, should be 100% for Wednesday.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> will give it a go chaps.
> 
> To be honest though if I could just blend all my food and chug it down without spewing then I would, I find eating such a chore.


+1 mate. genuinely considering this lol. quick and somewhat painless.


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

Maggi do some good bbq breadcrumbs. Really good. Highly recommended.

Keep it up mate. Interested in t400.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Will give it a try mate, there's a mullaco near me and they got shelves and shelves of spices I never even heard of so will head there next weekend.
> 
> Do you not worry about all the sodium in them though?


Give it a go u won't be dissapointed!

Sodium is the least of your worries weekends you need to be worries about lol!!!!

Seriously tho no I don't worrie think it got mentioned on here befor and I think the sodium level is not as high as first thought?

I also have a pretty clean diet and never add salt to food so any that's already added i see as no biggy.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

shattered today, up half of last night with the mad dreams and sweating, I swear to god this stuff is giving me a harder ime at night than any tren has. Absolutely loving the 'on' feeling though, it's been too long.

Just tucking into a salmon salad, with a couple slices of burgen bread and Philadelphia.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> shattered today, up half of last night with the mad dreams and sweating, I swear to god this stuff is giving me a harder ime at night than any tren has. Absolutely loving the 'on' feeling though, it's been too long.
> 
> Just tucking into a salmon salad, with a couple slices of burgen bread and Philadelphia.


Yep sure is strong stuff!!! I pinned glute last night instead of pecs fingers crossed no pip like last time!!

Were do you get ur salmon from?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> the sea?


I was going to write that on my comment knew some clever d1ck would say it lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Yep sure is strong stuff!!! I pinned glute last night instead of pecs fingers crossed no pip like last time!!
> 
> Were do you get ur salmon from?


Been getting it from Asda mate 9.97/kg it's cheaper than musclefood or any other reputable place I can think of and they skin it and bag in to individual portions in oven bags for you. pretty decent from one of the big supermarkets to be honest.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Been getting it from Asda mate 9.97/kg it's cheaper than musclefood or any other reputable place I can think of and they skin it and bag in to individual portions in oven bags for you. pretty decent from one of the big supermarkets to be honest.


Very surprised normally feel raped after buying form supermarket might try it.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Heavyassweights where's your comment you deleted it or blocked me?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Very surprised normally feel raped after buying form supermarket might try it.


honestly mate, I do anything to avoid lining the pockets of them cvnts but to be fair to them it's a decent deal.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> @Heavyassweights where's your comment you deleted it or blocked me?


blocked you mate, your doing my head in

nah I deleted it to confirm if salmon do swim in the sea, turns out they do but to late as @skipper1987 quoted me


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> blocked you mate, your doing my head in
> 
> nah I deleted it to confirm if salmon do swim in the sea, turns out they do but to late as @skipper1987 quoted me


 :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Wasnt meant to he training tonight but just had a call off an old pal wanting sesh so im gunna make one in, dont onow what to do though now ive strayed from the routine. Might just have an arms, abs and calves day.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bit of a mixed bag of training tonight seeing as though i didn't intend on going, good to have the training partner back though.

Clean and Overhead push Press

20kg x 10

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 5

80kg x 3 (bit of help was required locking last rep out)

Standing over head double handed tricep extension

EZ+20kg x 10

EZ+20kg x 10

EZ+20kg x 10

Flyes

17.5's x 10

17.5's x 10

17.5's x 10

Standing BB Curls

EZ+30kg x 10

EZ+30kg x 10

EZ+30kg x 10

Smith machine calf raises loaded with 40kg

12

12

12

Seated DB curl

12.5's x 12

12.5's x 12

Form was shocking but you know how it is when youre wanting to out do each other.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

spots on my head are playing up now (folliculitis)

Gunna try a course of antibiotics I think, it's usually only a temporary fix though. Accutane sides scare me but could be the time to give it a whirl.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What you running again mate? Doses and that


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What you running again mate? Doses and that


Dbol 40mg/Day

Test400 1g/Week

HCG 1000iu/week

Aromasin 12.5mg/day


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

so hungry all the time, ended up having 2 portions of homemade chilli and grabbed a bag of salt and pepper chips from the ****** to go with it. now laid in bed ravenous. with only ryvita pickled onions cherry tomatoes and cottage cheese to snack on.

This cycle is gunna go one of 2 ways, me becoming a high BF% beast...or the blob.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dear diary,

The insomnia is kicking in bad style now  not sure if its the test or Dbol, guess ill find out when the dbols dropped in a couple of week. Aggresion levels are rising, the female half of the relationship is driving me to the brink, her heavy breathing and snoring is doing my nut it, feel like fly kicking the cvnt out of bed.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

getting a sore left tit, havn't got fvck all nolva in, might up Aromasin to 25mg/day. Any thoughts?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

13st 3lbs still got tea to eat n all :/


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Dbol 40mg/Day
> 
> Test400 1g/Week
> 
> ...


How much food, total cals and macros?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate, just plain old roast chicken I really should start seasoning it but whenever I've tried before with the maggi bags it just ends up coming out slimy.


Use those nandos rubs mate. They're decent. Sprinkle a load on then cook.

80kg press above head is well decent. Don't think I could do that and we're about same weight. And same condition, judging by one of your posts! Ha!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> How much food, total cals and macros?


To be honest it varies day to day because of the evening meal with family, and ive never been the strictest person regarding alcohol consumption etc. But this was a typical day, worked out on my fitness pal.

3,495

Carbs311

Fat148

Protein246

Probably way too much for a 13stoner lol but lifts are going up with my bodyweight.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> Use those nandos rubs mate. They're decent. Sprinkle a load on then cook.
> 
> 80kg press above head is well decent. Don't think I could do that and we're about same weight. And same condition, judging by one of your posts! Ha!!


payday this weekend so im gunna have a look at them.

yeah it's one of my better lifts to be honest, I think I over compensate on it along with deads because I squat like a girl haha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> To be honest it varies day to day because of the evening meal with family, and ive never been the strictest person regarding alcohol consumption etc. But this was a typical day, worked out on my fitness pal.
> 
> 3,495
> 
> ...


You are on 1g gear and on less than 3500 cals?

For me, up the food to 4500 and then you will start seeing big gains in deads and squats.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Beast mode engaged!

Playing around with the reps a little to try and shift some heavy compounds, paid of tonight for the deads...

Hyperextension

BW+15kg x 12

Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

180kg x 3 pretty damn pleased tbh

Lat pull down

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

80kg x 10

Hammer Strength Iso Lat DY Row machine

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Shrug machine (don't know it's actual name)

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

had 25g whey after.

let myself down a little by calling for a quick pint on the way home, but i only had one. one step at a time and all that.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You are on 1g gear and on less than 3500 cals?
> 
> For me, up the food to 4500 and then you will start seeing big gains in deads and squats.


where to up them though? which macro?, i'm getting a pair of tits as it is which is mostly fat with a little gyno, got lad at gym dropping me off 30 tabs Nolva tomorrow see if they make an impact on it at 20mg/day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> where to up them though? which macro?, i'm getting a pair of tits as it is which is mostly fat with a little gyno, got lad at gym dropping me off 30 tabs Nolva tomorrow see if they make an impact on it at 20mg/day.


Up Carbs and Protein. Gyno will be sorted by Nolva and/or Letro. I can send you some for fook all if you need.

You need more food.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Up Carbs and Protein. Gyno will be sorted by Nolva and/or Letro. I can send you some for fook all if you need.
> 
> You need more food.


Okay mate, may have to add a 1000cal mass gainer shake in there then.

and cheers HG I may just take you up on that offer if these 30 don't have the desired effect.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Okay mate, may have to add a 1000cal mass gainer shake in there then.
> 
> and cheers HG I may just take you up on that offer if these 30 don't have the desired effect.


Mass gainer would work well.

Also offer stands.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Okay mate, may have to add a 1000cal mass gainer shake in there then.
> 
> and cheers HG I may just take you up on that offer if these 30 don't have the desired effect.


quick question betty do you think dbol gains are more

keepable when run along side test? as iv used dbol alone

and mainly put lost water weight cheers


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Post workout pint, class mate.

2 pages until A hole


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

DORIAN said:


> quick question betty do you think dbol gains are more
> 
> keepable when run along side test? as iv used dbol alone
> 
> and mainly put lost water weight cheers


Personally no, I think Dbol gains are incredibly hard to keep hold of because as you say they're pretty much water. What I do find (and this is my own poorly explained bro-science here) is that with using Dbol as a kickstart the weight flies up initially, but when you drop it you don't seem to lose that weight like you would on dbol only because you've got the test to carry it over. It's like rather than waiting around for the test to kick in you've got the bigger and better feeling pretty much from the beginning of cycle.

I know the above probably doesn't make sense but I can't think of a better way of putting it lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Post workout pint, class mate.
> 
> 2 pages until A hole


Gotta get them fast acting carbs in.

I'm prepping her mate, gotta play the long game, she always comes out her shell a bit when im on cycle, at the stage now where she'll frig her self off infront of me while I jizz on her tits, but the photos a whole other challenge. but it is a work in progress. I promise.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Personally no, I think Dbol gains are incredibly hard to keep hold of because as you say they're pretty much water. What I do find (and this is my own poorly explained bro-science here) is that with using Dbol as a kickstart the weight flies up initially, but when you drop it you don't seem to lose that weight like you would on dbol only because you've got the test to carry it over. It's like rather than waiting around for the test to kick in you've got the bigger and better feeling pretty much from the beginning of cycle.
> 
> I know the above probably doesn't make sense but I can't think of a better way of putting it lol.


g

yeah just a quick fix while you wait for the good stuff lol

never been a fan of dbol only at all . thought it could have been differnt with test tho cheers


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Constantly warm and knackered, the panic attacks in the night are getting well intense, never known anything like it. Beginning to wonder if i'm finally losing the plot?

this cycle is kicking the fvck out of me.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Constantly warm and knackered, the panic attacks in the night are getting well intense, never known anything like it. Beginning to wonder if i'm finally losing the plot?
> 
> this cycle is kicking the fvck out of me.


Are you still suffering with PIP from the dhacks gear? I'd be more bothered of that than the panic attacks tbh.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Are you still suffering with PIP from the dhacks gear? I'd be more bothered of that than the panic attacks tbh.


yep, no infections or anything though, i can only put it down to there being a 5hitload of raws in it to be honest, i don't know what else it could be, although it's pretty brutal. EO's never bothered me in the past. strong stuff though, I've ended up grabbing another vial of it regardless of the horrendous pip, source is meant to be sending me some of the new formula when it's ready, which reminds me i think i'll chase them up.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> yep, no infections or anything though, i can only put it down to there being a 5hitload of raws in it to be honest, i don't know what else it could be, although it's pretty brutal. EO's never bothered me in the past. strong stuff though, I've ended up grabbing another vial of it regardless of the horrendous pip, source is meant to be sending me some of the new formula when it's ready, which reminds me i think i'll chase them up.


I once used Organon Sust that made me unable to walk properly, I could barely sleep and my missus had to tie my shoes for me. I faked an injury so she obliged. One time she used my butt cheek as leverage to get herself off the couch and i almost passed out (i didn't though because I'm an incredibly tough & hard man obviously) It was my first injectable cycle so i thought it was the norm but after 4 weeks of climbing the stairs sideways I'd had enough. I have not told anyone about this until now...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I once used Organon Sust that made me unable to walk properly, I could barely sleep and my missus had to tie my shoes for me. I faked an injury so she obliged. One time she used my butt cheek as leverage to get herself off the couch and i almost passed out (i didn't though because I'm an incredibly tough & hard man obviously) It was my first injectable cycle so i thought it was the norm but after 4 weeks of climbing the stairs sideways I'd had enough. I have not told anyone about this until now...


Legit pharma grade stuff then? I trust you're not going to be affiliated with any labs, much like myself, so what's your honest opinion on what's causing the killer pip?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Legit pharma grade stuff then? I trust you're not going to be affiliated with any labs, much like myself, so what's your honest opinion on what's causing the killer pip?


My Sustanon was probably fake. I have no idea mate sorry, any suggestion would be guesswork. Does the test have prop in it?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> My Sustanon was probably fake. I have no idea mate sorry, any suggestion would be guesswork. Does the test have prop in it?


No mate Phenyl-prop's the shortest ester in this batch.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate Phenyl-prop's the shortest ester in this batch.


hmm, could just be high concentration? Is it doing the biz?....(other than the vile sounding sides)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> hmm, could just be high concentration? Is it doing the biz?....(other than the vile sounding sides)


absolutely, no bull crap here whatsoever it's the best gear I've ever run, strengths shot through the roof I'm actually back to deadlifting what i was a year ago whilst running fuerzas TTM, sex drives gone wild, which is why I've ended up buying another vial. Just this damn pip and the other sides i'm getting.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

only time I've experienced crippling pip was from WC t500

left me unable to train properly.

incidently never had any kind of pip from organon sus.

It is annoying when something works really well but leaves you crippled.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> only time I've experienced crippling pip was from WC t500
> 
> left me unable to train properly.
> 
> ...


Isn't it just 

I've heard of the notorious Wildcat t500 pip, that's why they started selling separate bottles of EO to water it down with isn't it? i'm guessing that stuff was rocket fuel aswell?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Off for 3 @ 100kg on bench tonight #yolo


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Merrr cant take a pphoto for 5hit lol.

The bishes certainly wont be mirin.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Didnt have the minerals in me for a hardcore sesh this evening, the CNS must be fvcked after a weeks good lifting still got my 3 @ 100kg though 

Flat BB bench

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

60kg x 10

Seated DB Shoulder press

22.5's x 12

22.5's x 11

22.5's x 10

Done and dusted, just want to go home and watch a film, havnt paid ba5tard netflix this month though so thats out the question.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Boom page 15


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Boom page 15


She's in a cvnt of a mood, wait till she falls asleep i'll get one on sly h34r:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well another trip to the needle exchange today hate doing this, should really stop spending all my money on roidz and food and have a load delivered.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Isn't it just
> 
> I've heard of the notorious Wildcat t500 pip, that's why they started selling separate bottles of EO to water it down with isn't it? i'm guessing that stuff was rocket fuel aswell?


I weren't struck on it tbh, personally I can't believe it contains the claimed amount of test.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> well another trip to the needle exchange today hate doing this, should really stop spending all my money on roidz and food and have a load delivered.


Got to be honest mate I've never been to an exchange, I'm not a snob or owt but it would just make me feel like a junkie.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> Got to be honest mate I've never been to an exchange, I'm not a snob or owt but it would just make me feel like a junkie.


haha it's not the most pleasant of places in all honesty, always feel a bit of a beast though stood next to them lot


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha it's not the most pleasant of places in all honesty, always feel a bit of a beast though stood next to them lot


Haha...

Medisave is probably the best place for needles and syringes etc in bulk


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha it's not the most pleasant of places in all honesty, always feel a bit of a beast though stood next to them lot


Yeah felt a bit strange first time I went, remember reading a post from zorrin saying how he goes in with a big grin on his face saying "could I have a selection of your finest hyperdermics my good man?" whatever happened to him. Miss his crazy posts.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Haha...
> 
> Medisave is probably the best place for needles and syringes etc in bulk


yeah I should really stick an order in, i'm daft really because I go to an exchange which is like 10 mile away so as to avoid bumping into anybody I know. End up spending a fiver in petrol to get abou a quids worth of free needles :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Yeah felt a bit strange first time I went, remember reading a post from zorrin saying how he goes in with a big grin on his face saying "could I have a selection of your finest hyperdermics my good man?" whatever happened to him. Miss his crazy posts.


I don't think nobody knows where he is to be honest, seen people trying to locate him on a few forums it's like he's vanished in to thin air.

Probably cooked up a batch of super meth and retired into the sun living off his profits, either that or OD'd lol


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha it's not the most pleasant of places in all honesty, always feel a bit of a beast though stood next to them lot


I used medisupplies last time cheap as chips to by all your pins in bulk and they last ages until you do short Ester cycles.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Post workout pint PMSL

What ya like!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Post workout pint PMSL
> 
> What ya like!


I know, i'm on a good path at the moment though, I've managed to knock everyone back so far that's tried enticing me out this weekend.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I know, i'm on a good path at the moment though, I've managed to knock everyone back so far that's tried enticing me out this weekend.


Be the better man and ignore the cùnts lol

I'm having a drink tonight, probably 2nd one this year though - Mrs bday


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Be the better man and ignore the cùnts lol
> 
> I'm having a drink tonight, probably 2nd one this year though - Mrs bday


you do right mate, make the most of it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> you do right mate, make the most of it!


I'll probably have 1 and return to water lol

How's the cycle going, poor sleep sounds annoying !?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'll probably have 1 and return to water lol
> 
> How's the cycle going, poor sleep sounds annoying !?


yeah whatever, you and your lass will be stumbling through the door at 4am bollocksed 

bit of a 5hitter really, to be honest it doesn't take much to give me sleep problems I've had them on and off for years but with this cycle they've come back with a vengeance.

PIP is a killer, worst pip I've had in my life, got to be careful how I sit and that, and also my first experience with test flu. So as you can tell it's all fun and games here haha.

The thing that's keeping me going though is the strength and size gains, I haven't gained anywhere near like this since using Pro-Chem oxys a few years ago, this stuffs like miracle grow. If it wasn't for the epic gains i'd of packed it in after week 1.

Previous strongest I ever got with the deadlift was 3 x 180kg or 1 x 200kg and that was weighing 14stone, I'm back to that already weighing well over half a stone less and with plenty of time to spare on the cycle, got at least a couple more month to go yet.

Just hope it doesn't break me mentally before PCT time ha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> yeah whatever, you and your lass will be stumbling through the door at 4am bollocksed
> 
> bit of a 5hitter really, to be honest it doesn't take much to give me sleep problems I've had them on and off for years but with this cycle they've come back with a vengeance.
> 
> ...


Lol well we're at home already so I hope not !!

Pip can be horrible, never really suffered with it tbh.

Sleep issues suck too, don't you take anything to help?

Can't grumble at those numbers mate, should be a good cycle.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol well we're at home already so I hope not !!
> 
> Pip can be horrible, never really suffered with it tbh.
> 
> ...


Try to avoid 'proper' meds for sleep because I just go silly with them and end up munching through them quicker that what I should be doing. got a box of zopiclone the other week 28 x 7.5mg and i'd done them in within 2 week, so i'm not going to bother with them anymore, out of sight out of mind type of thing.

Although... I'm just about to do some reading up on ZMA as it seems to be working wonders for some folk. Any experience with it yourself?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Try to avoid 'proper' meds for sleep because I just go silly with them and end up munching through them quicker that what I should be doing. got a box of zopiclone the other week 28 x 7.5mg and i'd done them in within 2 week, so i'm not going to bother with them anymore, out of sight out of mind type of thing.
> 
> Although... I'm just about to do some reading up on ZMA as it seems to be working wonders for some folk. Any experience with it yourself?


Proper meds are easily addictive so try to stay off them if you can mate.

ZMA I rate highly tbh, 3/4 a night and I have a good nights sleep on/off cycle.

Cheap fix and it's not like you can OD on them lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Off to go pick a chicken tikka massala and chips up 

Better to be at home eating than in the boozer drinking. I think.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well that's weekend 1 of staying in completed, tucked up in bed nice and early, feeling healthy.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> well that's weekend 1 of staying in completed, tucked up in bed nice and early, feeling healthy.


Good man!!! I been knocking walls down in new house not a single beer has been drank!!! Just smashed 100mg Oxys ready for legs in 1 hour!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Good man!!! I been knocking walls down in new house not a single beer has been drank!!! Just smashed 100mg Oxys ready for legs in 1 hour!!!


yeah I seen on facebook you've just got your own pad, congrats man!

How you finding the oxys? would imagine you'll be getting some back pumps later on


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't get the chance to go pick pins up yesterday so i'm going to make the trip today. feeling a little deflated so i'm going to call in to Total Fitness Huddersfield on the way back for a quick arms blast, always a nice change checking out other branches.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

couldn't help myself had to do a little overhead pressing 

Standing Clean and Overhead push press

20kg x 10

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 5

80kg x 2

standing Over head tricep ext

Hammer grip bar + 20kg x 10

Hammer grip bar + 20kg x 10

Hammer grip bar + 20kg x 10

Standing BB Curl

EZ Bar + 20kg x 12

EZ Bar + 20kg x 12

EZ Bar + 20kg x 12

Called it a day at that, wasn't really meant to be training and i'm squatting tomorrow so I don't what to give myself any excuses on why I couldn't hit 3 x 110kg on squats, getting sick and tired of bench and squat being the same now.

Tried one of those MyProtein cookies at the gym, white chocolate and almond flavour, £1.80 robbing bar stewards. Tasted like sugary dough, not my bag to be honest.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> yeah I seen on facebook you've just got your own pad, congrats man!
> 
> How you finding the oxys? would imagine you'll be getting some back pumps later on


Yes mega pleased just not happy with all the work to do move in 3 weeks time and nee to fit a kitchen rewire the full house plaster most rooms tile floors carpet the job lot!!! Been knocking walls down all day nice yore bodywork out managed to fit legs in too ha!

7 days in with the Oxys no back pumps yet but aggression is defo on the rise!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Havn't had time for the gym tonight, payday today so had to get some supermarket shopping in straight after work, feel guilty as hell skipping the gym though.

Home made bacon and cheese burgers and chips for tea. whoops 

Forever Bulk Brah.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Havn't had time for the gym tonight, payday today so had to get some supermarket shopping in straight after work, feel guilty as hell skipping the gym though.
> 
> Home made bacon and cheese burgers and chips for tea. whoops
> 
> Forever Bulk Brah.


All about them cals!!! Braaaaa!!!


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

how much weight you up so far?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Theorist said:


> how much weight you up so far?


Last time I checked 13lb, feeling a little flatter recently though so wouldnt be suprised if ive lost a little, gunna weigh myself tonight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Last time I checked 13lb, feeling a little flatter recently though so wouldnt be suprised if ive lost a little, gunna weigh myself tonight.


Great work mate!

I never explode on the scales like that lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate!
> 
> I never explode on the scales like that lol


I'd like to say great work haha but it's more than likely because I tend to be a little (a lot) lax with training and diet when 'off'


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'd like to say great work haha but it's more than likely because I tend to be a little (a lot) lax with training and diet when 'off'


Haha! Should be the opposite mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

right dinner today prepped by our lass

200g salmon

4 cherry toms

4 pickled onions

potato salad

sugar snap peas

pir piri cheese

carrot sticks

2 x slices burgen bread with Philadelphia.

Very colourful.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

22days in, 13lbs up

12st 4lb



13st 5lb



Should probably address the gyno situation at some point though :/


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuarrrrrk. Just squatted 120kg x 2, with excllant form if i do say so myself, currently in the gym buzzing over it, full workout up date coming later.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done mate, looking good


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> Well done mate, looking good


Long way to go yet, just gunna keep on bulking through winter, pack some mass on tyen think about cutting in spring.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Squats

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

120kg x 2

Leg Ext

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Laying Leg Curl

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Bicep curl machine

30kg x 14

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 12


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Arrrrghhhhhhh

Got 2 testers of the potential new batch of D-hacks T400 sat in the post office and can't get to the fvcking things before it closes :cursing:

Any idea how long they keep a package for? it's been sat there 2 days now


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Arrrrghhhhhhh
> 
> Got 2 testers of the potential new batch of D-hacks T400 sat in the post office and can't get to the fvcking things before it closes :cursing:
> 
> Any idea how long they keep a package for? it's been sat there 2 days now


28 days I think pal. Definitely around a month.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> 28 days I think pal. Definitely around a month.


ahhh that's not so bad, should have plenty of time then.

Pretty excited to give them a whirl to be honest.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Arrrrghhhhhhh
> 
> Got 2 testers of the potential new batch of D-hacks T400 sat in the post office and can't get to the fvcking things before it closes :cursing:
> 
> Any idea how long they keep a package for? it's been sat there 2 days now


All the complaining in the world did not get me a new tester!!! New source required!!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> ahhh that's not so bad, should have plenty of time then.
> 
> Pretty excited to give them a whirl to be honest.


I'd be excited if someone was sending me testers!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> All the complaining in the world did not get me a new tester!!! New source required!!!


I'm not sure we're using the same source these days to be honest mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> I'd be excited if someone was sending me testers!


Not necessarily a good thing mate, could be Ebola :laugh:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Not necessarily a good thing mate, could be Ebola :laugh:


That'd teach you for complaining!!  is that why you've got the testers? Cos pip was so bad on your other lot?

What you planning on doing after this cycle? Cruise, pct or straight into a cut?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> That'd teach you for complaining!!  is that why you've got the testers? Cos pip was so bad on your other lot?
> 
> What you planning on doing after this cycle? Cruise, pct or straight into a cut?


wouldn't it just LOL, nar mate been a returning customer for years, always had faith in the products, I guess they're just after feedback to make sure they get the niggles out of what other than pip and flu is an excellent product.

I don't know mate, I was going to just do test & Dbol for 12 week then come off and PCT. I've already managed to talk myself into 6 week Tren A at the end of cycle, so who knows in reality?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> wouldn't it just LOL, nar mate been a returning customer for years, always had faith in the products, I guess they're just after feedback to make sure they get the niggles out of what other than pip and flu is an excellent product.
> 
> I don't know mate, I was going to just do test & Dbol for 12 week then come off and PCT. I've already managed to talk myself into 6 week Tren A at the end of cycle, so who knows in reality?


Hahaha!! I like your way of thinking. When I stop gear, I stop training. Never feel like I'm getting anywhere without gear. Even in the past when I've not been training hard enough and gains stalled weeks ago, the juice would keep me going gym. Soon as I stopped, I'd lose interest. On 500mg test e 500mg deca now for another 10 weeks so 15 in total then 10 weeks of sus 250mg tren e 600mg mast e 400mg then will have to cruise for ages or I'll turn into a stick again 

Definitely best journal I've read on here.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> Hahaha!! I like your way of thinking. When I stop gear, I stop training. Never feel like I'm getting anywhere without gear. Even in the past when I've not been training hard enough and gains stalled weeks ago, the juice would keep me going gym. Soon as I stopped, I'd lose interest. On 500mg test e 500mg deca now for another 10 weeks so 15 in total then 10 weeks of sus 250mg tren e 600mg mast e 400mg then will have to cruise for ages or I'll turn into a stick again
> 
> Definitely best journal I've read on here.


Lol you sound so much like me, scales are up and down, Everything seems to go tits up whenever I come off cycle, there's always some big problem that happens, causing me to stop training and taking up drinking and getting high, but then I end up feeling depressed which ends up me on another cycle to get the good feeling back :laugh: That's been my routine for the last 5+ years lol.

If I had one more kid I wouldn't think twice about blasting and cruising for the rest of my days, just don't wanna fvck the balls up completely before I have another one.

Ha! maybe not the best but definitely one of the most real and honest :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm not sure we're using the same source these days to be honest mate.


I don't think we are mate not for the hacks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> All the complaining in the world did not get me a new tester!!! New source required!!!


lol not good!

I get loads of samples to try


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> lol not good!
> 
> I get loads of samples to try


That's it Rob, you rub it in :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> That's it Rob, you rub it in :laugh:


PMSL

I checked last night, more vials than a little. Thought to myself ....."should I jab a few grams of test for shíts and giggles"


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> lol not good!
> 
> I get loads of samples to try


Only thing I ever got for free was a STD!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Our lass has been to the posty, bless her untrained glutes.

Jab time


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Our lass has been to the posty, bless her untrained glutes.
> 
> Jab time


Get her on the roids!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Get her on the roids!!


Haha yeah rite, she's the most anti drug person going, smoked weed once in her life the boring cvnt. Heart of gold though bless her.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Only thing I ever got for free was a STD!!


PMSL was it a good one though


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well all went well apart from losing a little blood, think it's time to change sites as that happened with last jab as well.

Oil seemed slightly thinner, nothing other than that to report really, nothing out of the ordinary anyway.

so that was;

test400

test iso 100mg

test dec 100mg

test e 100mg

test c 100mg

new carrier (Secret and can't be discussed just yet apparently?)

NO EO!!

will give a daily pip report, if any at all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> well all went well apart from losing a little blood, think it's time to change sites as that happened with last jab as well.
> 
> Oil seemed slightly thinner, nothing other than that to report really, nothing out of the ordinary anyway.
> 
> ...


Crisp and dry oil?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Crisp and dry oil?


Lol I dont even know myself mate could be gypsy pi55 for all I know :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol I dont even know myself mate could be gypsy pi55 for all I know :laugh:


Inbred gainz!!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tired session tonight, eaten way too much today, snuck an extra fish and chips and cottage/shepherd whatever it is pie in to the diet today, whoops, forever bulk brah 

Flab BB Bench

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

102.5kg x 3

Seated Over Head DB shoulder press

22.5's x 12

22.5's x 12

22.5's x 12

angle bar tricep push down

45kg x 20

45kg x 20


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Zero pip or flu symptoms so far, looking good!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Zero pip or flu symptoms so far, looking good!


Maybe you're immune from the flu since you've had it once already? Good news bout the lack of pip though. Puts me off jabbing if last jab was a nightmare. Might have a look on net for this dhacks stuff.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Started Nolva @ 20mg/day to see if it has any impact on pre existing gyno that's started to flare up, if no noticeable change after 30 days i'll give it up as a bad job. At least by then i'll of long finished the dbol, so if nothing else it'll be serving it's purpose for stopping the estrogen binding while im on that.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> Maybe you're immune from the flu since you've had it once already? Good news bout the lack of pip though. Puts me off jabbing if last jab was a nightmare. Might have a look on net for this dhacks stuff.


I was sort of hoping I would become immune to the test flu, but i'm still getting it with each jab of the original formula, convinced it's the phenyl-prop causing the flu and the EO causing the pip.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I was sort of hoping I would become immune to the test flu, but i'm still getting it with each jab of the original formula, convinced it's the phenyl-prop causing the flu and the EO causing the pip.


You get flu every jab????


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> You get flu every jab????


have been doing with this stuff, first time I've ever had it from aas though, it's not proper like death flu where you can't move or anything just a bit of a cold for a couple days.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Started Nolva @ 20mg/day to see if it has any impact on pre existing gyno that's started to flare up, if no noticeable change after 30 days i'll give it up as a bad job. At least by then i'll of long finished the dbol, so if nothing else it'll be serving it's purpose for stopping the estrogen binding while im on that.


I ran letro at 2.5mg e3d for 3weeks did the trick with no sides!!


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tired session tonight, eaten way too much today, snuck an extra fish and chips and cottage/shepherd whatever it is pie in to the diet today, whoops, forever bulk brah
> 
> Flab BB Bench
> 
> ...


That's a good increase on your bench from where you started.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> I ran letro at 2.5mg e3d for 3weeks did the trick with no sides!!


I used letro a couple of years back, absolutely hated it, sex drive packed up and fvcked off for months and joints felt like they was grating against each other, doing all I can to avoid it but if push comes to shove and nothing else does the trick i'll just have to grin and bare it.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy0902 said:


> That's a good increase on your bench from where you started.


thanks man, more than happy with it in 23days, just hope I don't lose strength when the dbols dropped


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> thanks man, more than happy with it in 23days, just hope I don't lose strength when the dbols dropped


It shouldn't do with a good PCT. Interested to see how much further you weight you can add whilst on your cycle. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> It shouldn't do with a good PCT. Interested to see how much further you weight you can add whilst on your cycle. :thumbup1:


I saw in another forum that on your PCT doing 40mg on the first week of nolva gives you a greater chance of keeping more of the muscle that you put on. How would that work? or is that BS?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Grunty-Boii said:


> I saw in another forum that on your PCT doing 40mg on the first week of nolva gives you a greater chance of keeping more of the muscle that you put on. How would that work? or is that BS?


I don't really know to be honest. hackskii, aqualung and Robbie789 helped me a lot, there advise was incredible! Start your own thread, theres tons of people on here who can answer any questions you might have :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Started Nolva @ 20mg/day to see if it has any impact on pre existing gyno that's started to flare up, if no noticeable change after 30 days i'll give it up as a bad job. At least by then i'll of long finished the dbol, so if nothing else it'll be serving it's purpose for stopping the estrogen binding while im on that.


Why don't you give an AI a bash on cycle then letro later on?

Edit - ignore me lol read the letro post!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Why don't you give an AI a bash on cycle then letro later on?


already running aromasin @12.5mg/day Not sure i'd dare run Letro when not on cycle again either, think i'd atleast want some deca in the system for joints, hit me hard last time.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Started Nolva @ 20mg/day to see if it has any impact on pre existing gyno that's started to flare up, if no noticeable change after 30 days i'll give it up as a bad job. At least by then i'll of long finished the dbol, so if nothing else it'll be serving it's purpose for stopping the estrogen binding while im on that.


Reckon the nolva will sort it mate

Looking good a few pages back btw


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Reckon the nolva will sort it mate
> 
> Looking good a few pages back btw


Cheers mate, its all still a work in progress, an assisted bulk is the easy part, it's maintaining that newly gained mass and then going into a cut whilst trying to hold onto it best I can where hard part comes to play.

Will see what comes of the Nolva, I've always had a bit of gyno so not expecting any great miracle to be honest, just trying to avoid it getting any worse, droopy nips suck, dread to think what they'll look like when I finally get round to lowering bodyfat.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

13st 7lbs I am an animal :lol:

Seriously should stop weighing myself so often though, weight seems to fluctuateso much, if I went out for a few beers you could almost guarantee id lose 4-5lbs over night. Its all just numbers playing mind games.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> 13st 7lbs I am an animal :lol:
> 
> Seriously should stop weighing myself so often though, weight seems to fluctuateso much, if I went out for a few beers you could almost guarantee id lose 4-5lbs over night. Its all just numbers playing mind games.


Stop weighing in then PMSL

How far you into the cycle?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Stop weighing in then PMSL
> 
> How far you into the cycle?


Lol I just camt help myself. 23days I think, I havnt set an end date just yet though, was just gunna be a 12 weeker but I don't know yet. I just love being on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol I just camt help myself. 23days I think, I havnt set an end date just yet though, was just gunna be a 12 weeker but I don't know yet. I just love being on


Don't we all mate! It's an addiction


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

what a fvcking 5hit night, anger levels running at 100%. Just come within inches of tearing the stepfather a new ar5ehole. you know when some cvnt keeps on pushing your buttons after telling them to back off. Jesus fvcking H Christ am I wound up.

No doubt i'm going to get some bull5hit roid rage talking to tomorrow lol, I swear some people do it on purpose, some folk just aren't wired up right.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

still no out of the ordinary pip to report, only what's to be expected from sticking a piece of metal in your ass.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh lord, the pubs calling my name this evening, must resist.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Oh lord, the pubs calling my name this evening, must resist.


Yes you must!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just text our lass;

'Im not well hun'

'Why whats up with you?'

'Think im coming down with a serious case of henchness, what do you think?'



'D1ck head'

Haha I am so funny.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well staying in didn't go to plan, failure beyond epic proportions. Should probably just throw the towel in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> well staying in didn't go to plan, failure beyond epic proportions. Should probably just throw the towel in.


Bad times Betty, bad times.

Hang the syringes up and call it a day lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bad times Betty, bad times.
> 
> Hang the syringes up and call it a day lol


I'm such a bellend


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'm such a bellend


Nah, you're just being sociable with your circle of friends.

This hobby isn't the be all and end all mate, just need to decide which means more to you...... Beer gut or some huge shoulders and massive pipes!! Lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Was it a quiet pint or a full blow out? :tongue:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Was it a quiet pint or a full blow out? :tongue:


it started of as a quiet pint.

Then a few more.

followed by a few more.

And before I knew it I was slamming jagerbombs and Sambuca.

Next thing I remember is waking up with a sick bowl at the side of me and no recollection of where I left my car, luckily it turned out to be in the first pubs car park, have a vague memory of taxi-ing it between a few towns to different bars, can't for the life in me remember getting home though.

I'm under no illusion that i'll be living a long life.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> it started of as a quiet pint.
> 
> Then a few more.
> 
> ...


Good night then? :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> Good night then? :lol:


excellent


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You tried the sample batch/s of the new d-hacks t400 yet mate?

I received some myself yesterday to try out, going to pin it now


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> You tried the sample batch/s of the new d-hacks t400 yet mate?
> 
> I received some myself yesterday to try out, going to pin it now


I've tried the no EO one and as far as pip goes there's zero. no flu neither.

gunna try the 30% stuff without phenyl tomorrow.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I've tried the no EO one and as far as pip goes there's zero. no flu neither.
> 
> gunna try the 30% stuff without phenyl tomorrow.


Sounds good


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Sounds good


Let us know how you get on, do you know what the new carrier is? won't tell me as its an inside secret haha, meant to be expensive stuff though.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Let us know how you get on, do you know what the new carrier is? won't tell me as its an inside secret haha, meant to be expensive stuff though.


Just put 1.5ml in each quad of the no EO sample, smooth as so see what pip is like tomorrow 

I don't know mate but it's like water lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I don't know mate but it's like water lol


Manchester council pop


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Whats the latest betty?

Have you loaded up the camera with A hole pics?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Manchester council pop


 :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Whats the latest betty?
> 
> Have you loaded up the camera with A hole pics?


Im on roids, growing well, although struggling to stay out the pub.

A-hole pic is still a work in progress, just managed a cheeky post-shower snap to keep ya going.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Im on roids, growing well, although struggling to stay out the pub.
> 
> A-hole pic is still a work in progress, just managed a cheeky post-shower snap to keep ya going.
> 
> View attachment 160640


She looks happy mate, maybe put the A hole pic on ice until page 30

Dbol and bevvy? Ur body must hate u


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Life of a protein fiend - Timing the weekly supermarket shop just right so they'll be reducing the hot cooked chickens and meats for a quick sale before close


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Life of a protein fiend - Timing the weekly supermarket shop just right so they'll be reducing the hot cooked chickens and meats for a quick sale before close


PMSL


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bah, day over due on my test and hcg jabs, haven't had a chance to get the female out of the way so I can do it in peace. She knows it goes on but it's a bit of a taboo, out of sight out mind type of thing.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

killer shoulder pumps in the gym this evening, almost brought a tear to my japs eye.

Clean and overhead BB Press

20kg x 15

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

DB Bench press

30's x 12

30's x 12

30's x 12

Standing cable crossovers (boring exercise, but training partner insisted on it)

45kg each side x 10

45kg each side x 10

45kg each side x 10

Tricep push down (angle bar) messing about really with this exercise

35kg x 10

45kg x 10

65kg x 10

full stack x 3 (barely, like I say just fvcking around with training partner really)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure it's my test fuelled brain or whether this older recent divorcee at work is trying to have her way with me, need to keep the mind on training though or i'll end up trying to wind one in her after totally mis-reading the signals, getting knocked back and looking like cvnt number 1.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Not sure it's my test fuelled brain or whether this older recent divorcee at work is trying to have her way with me, need to keep the mind on training though or i'll end up trying to wind one in her after totally mis-reading the signals, getting knocked back and looking like cvnt number 1.


Plus you have a Mrs PMSL


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Plus you have a Mrs PMSL


yeah I guess so lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

THEE MADDEST THING JUST HAPPENED RIGHT NOW

Driving home from the gym minding my own business and I sees a car pulled up at the side of the road with an old couple stood outside it looking all flustered, knowing something was wrong and being the nosy bar steward that I am I spun it round to see if I could assist.

Upon spinning the car around I noticed they were stood over a young fella mid to late 20's fvcked up on the side of the pavement dieing, I goes over to see if everything was in hand or if assistance was required, this guy stops breathing right there and then, eyes rolled in the back of his head, so I toe poked him onto his back kneels down ready to start pounding on the chest and giving mouth to mouth, luckily he takes a gasp and i'm saved from potentially worsening this guys condition lol.

As the old bloke was on the phone to the ambulance and his misses is giving him reassurance he whispers. 'Where's that young lad'

now I clicked straight away the guys got something he doesn't want to be caught with, he's there 'joooonnnny poooocket' I goes through his jonny pocket and what's there? A bag of weed.

The guys literally laid on the floor dieing and he's still got enough wits about him to ditch his weed.

Honestly words fail me.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Also just deadlifted 200kg. Video to follow.

Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

182.5kg x 3

200kg x 1

Lat pulldown

72.5kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

Seated Bicep DB curl

12.5's x 12

12.5's x 12

nothing left in the tank after the deadlift really, I suppose you've gotta do the !RM every once in a while.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice deading figures, shame about those puny db curls


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Nice deading figures, shame about those puny db curls


LOL I know, you'll be able to see how terribly lacking my arms really are if I can get this stupid video to upload.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> LOL I know, you'll be able to see how terribly lacking my arms really are if I can get this stupid video to upload.


I'm the opposite, my deading is lol weak. Find it hard to recover between deading day and back day, think I'm gonna try giving bentover row a miss for a bit, more time for lower back to recover and concentrate on strengthening my lower back weakness with deads.

Is there a reason you think your arms are lagging?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hudson said:


> I'm the opposite, my deading is lol weak. Find it hard to recover between deading day and back day, think I'm gonna try giving bentover row a miss for a bit, more time for lower back to recover and concentrate on strengthening my lower back weakness with deads.
> 
> Is there a reason you think your arms are lagging?


That's usually the case, hardly anyone in my gym deadlift it's full of posers and yeah because I barely directly train them, I use too much fuel going heavy on the compounds, should mix it up a little but I get bored easily if I don't go heavy.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201963147480602



This is it, 200kg deadlift, shocking camera skills though.

Anybody feel free to friend request me, I don't like the non lifting people in the real world and they make up 99% of my pals


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201963147480602
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see it mate, saying unavailable.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hudson said:


> Can't see it mate, saying unavailable.


bollocks, try it again pal and let me know please, I've just changed it to public.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> bollocks, try it again pal and let me know please, I've just changed it to public.


That's got it, solid, nice lift, well played sir.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hudson said:


> That's got it, solid, nice lift, well played sir.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good lift Betty.

So what happened to that lad lol?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lift Betty.
> 
> So what happened to that lad lol?


Cheers man, I dont know mate his grandma showed up out of nowheree and by that time hed come around a little so I just fvcked off.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Good lifting!! Something I never get right dead lifting form never seems comfortable Maybe we need a good sesh one day!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Good lifting!! Something I never get right dead lifting form never seems comfortable Maybe we need a good sesh one day!


we do pal, let me know a date when your over this way, I've got a few free passes for total fitness so if you let me know in advance and i'll book you one, me you and Rosso will have a proper sesh.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers man, I dont know mate his grandma showed up out of nowheree and by that time hed come around a little so I just fvcked off.


Did you steal his weed?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Did you steal his weed?


haha no mate honestly, I can't smoke the stuff makes me too paranoid. More of a cocaine guy to be honest.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> haha no mate honestly, I can't smoke the stuff makes me too paranoid. More of a cocaine guy to be honest.


Doesn't matter lol. Always someone willing to buy it but I agree with ya!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

When will BettySwallocks Plateau? There appears to be no stopping him!

Flat BB Bench

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 4

105kg x 3

60kg x 10

Seated Over head DB Press

25's x 10

25's x 10

25's x 10

Did some high rep cable shoulder and tricep exercises, don't really like these exercises don't really record them, don't even know what they're called I just follow my training partners lead, I like the strength training he likes the hypertrophy.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just been overcome by this powerful urge to have sardines on toast. Never had this dish once in my life before tonight, always thought it sounded foul.

it's eatable, nothing to write home about though.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just been overcome by this powerful urge to have sardines on toast. Never had this dish once in my life before tonight, always thought it sounded foul.
> 
> it's eatable, nothing to write home about though.


I'm real hungry on a cut but still wouldn't eat sardines :nono:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hudson said:


> I'm real hungry on a cut but still wouldn't eat sardines :nono:


haha they make a nice change from the usual chicken and rice, more of a makeral fan though that stuffs quite meaty.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You out getting c.unted for Halloween mate?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> You out getting c.unted for Halloween mate?


I want to mate, I really really want to. Im test fuelled, confidence levels at 100% and towns gunna be absolutely heaving with sloots dressed as cats and other weird kinky stuff.

Heart says yes, brain says yes but the woman and my bank account are saying no. But shes off out tomorrow anyway, so her opinion may have to be disregarded for the evening anyway.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm just going to a mates drink a bottle of vodka do a gram fairly cheap night


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm just going to a mates drink a bottle of vodka do a gram fairly cheap night


A gram? okay then :lol: leave you bank card at home if you planning on having a cheap night, so easy for a g to turn to an eighth, before you know it you've done a Q in, you know the score anyway. Either that or drink the vodka really quickly so you end up too bollocksed to get more haha.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> A gram? okay then :lol: leave you bank card at home if you planning on having a cheap night, so easy for a g to turn to an eighth, before you know it you've done a Q in, you know the score anyway. Either that or drink the vodka really quickly so you end up too bollocksed to get more haha.


Very true!! Don't think a truer words have been said. I keep trying to go to like the comment but keeping fvckin forgetting its not there


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Very true!! Don't think a truer words have been said. I keep trying to go to like the comment but keeping fvckin forgetting its not there


It sucks doesn't it? I want my likes back!


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> It sucks doesn't it? I want my likes back!


What it sucks that you can't stop at a g? Or the no likes?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grunty-Boii said:


> What it sucks that you can't stop at a g? Or the no likes?


well I meant the likes gone, but both really lol


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> well I meant the likes gone, but both really lol


Tell me about it. How's the cycle going anyway? How many lbs you gained and how long you got left?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Tell me about it. How's the cycle going anyway? How many lbs you gained and how long you got left?


Well I'm 5 Weeks in and staying on until January to summarise so far...

*Start stats*

12st 4lb

Overhead BB Push Press: 3 x 72.5kg

Deadlift: 3 x 165kg

Flat BB Bench: 3 x 90kg

Squat: 3 x 100kg

*Curren Stats*

13st 5lbs (last time I checked over a week ago, weight can easily fluctuate +/- 5lbs)

Overhead BB Push Press: 3 x 80kg

Deadlift: 3 x 182.5kg (Did a 200kg for 1RM the other night, see video below)

Flat BB Bench: 3 x 105kg

Squat: 3 x 120kg

For 5 weeks I'm massively please to be honest, Dbol gets dropped in a couple of days though and I'm dreading that 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201963147480602


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well I'm 5 Weeks in and staying on until January to summarise so far...
> 
> *Start stats*
> 
> ...


That good mate. Big gains made... Yeah I seen the video.. you made that lift look pretty easy. I reckon you could of done more..


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well I'm 5 Weeks in and staying on until January to summarise so far...
> 
> *Start stats*
> 
> ...


Great lift Betty and great progress 

How's the flu / jabs from d-hacks? Pip? Thinking of ordering the enanthate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Great lift Betty and great progress
> 
> How's the flu / jabs from d-hacks? Pip? Thinking of ordering the enanthate


Cheers man, Been trialling new formulas for the T400 that there going to be putting out new year so it's been hit and miss with each formula, I have come to realise I do not get on with high EO. At all.

I'm not sure but I honestly can't see there being a problem with the enanthate as it's just a simple solution, what's the reviews like? (The ones that are obviously not complete bullsh*t)


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers man, Been trialling new formulas for the T400 that there going to be putting out new year so it's been hit and miss with each formula, I have come to realise I do not get on with high EO. At all.
> 
> I'm not sure but I honestly can't see there being a problem with the enanthate as it's just a simple solution, what's the reviews like? (The ones that are obviously not complete bullsh*t)


Good but nobody suffering with EO problems like us has it ... or posted at least. You started to get a tolerance to it at all? How is your pip?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Good but nobody suffering with EO problems like us has it ... or posted at least. You started to get a tolerance to it at all? How is your pip?


No mate no tolerance to the EO, Does the enanthate have EO in it though? Tried one of the samples of the new T400 in a new carrier oil where no EO is required and the stuff was completely pip free, but using the original it's just the same as it's always been.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201963147480602
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added as you only seem like 30% Cnut


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate no tolerance to the EO, Does the enanthate have EO in it though? Tried one of the samples of the new T400 in a new carrier oil where no EO is required and the stuff was completely pip free, but using the original it's just the same as it's always been.


No I dont think it does tbh so hoping it's going to be smooth sailing, will post an update when I've got it. You doing glute shots?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> added as you only seem like 30% Cnut


good man, knew it was you when I seen the steaks :beer:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> No I dont think it does tbh so hoping it's going to be smooth sailing, will post an update when I've got it. You doing glute shots?


yeah let us know what it's like, usually rotate glutes and delts but with the pip scenario I havn't dared to delt shot any recent gear.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bet you go out 

Good work on the lifts


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bet you go out
> 
> Good work on the lifts


Nooooo, I may just have a drive through town to see all the slutty cats that'll be walking around. God I sound like a rapist don't I?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Nooooo, I may just have a drive through town to see all the slutty cats that'll be walking around. God I sound like a rapist don't I?


Yes you do lol just stay in, bang the Mrs or knock a couple off


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the weekend pulled it's usual trick, only had 3 pints Friday though, wasn't well Saturday so the only thing I ate was a McDonalds and today I've gorged on absolute sh1te. Just polished a whole trifle off after tea. Trifle came in at 700cals 

Still so hungry though, i'm actually going to steal one of our lasses pot noodles right now even though I can't stand the things.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Been a poor show from Betty since Thursday, no gym, foods been lacking, feel flat and fat. Can't go tonight because there's a bonfire to go to.

Back to it tomorrow, that's going to be a full week off the gym, mid cycle as well, what a pleb.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad times


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Get back on it mate :beer:


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

It's easily done mate. First session back, guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

you still at it betty? i wanted to know how the nee t400 is going


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Calling in @BettySwallocks :lol:

Things got back on track yet mate, or starting fresh again Monday?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> Calling in @BettySwallocks :lol:
> 
> Things got back on track yet mate, or starting fresh again Monday?


lol I don't wanna talk about it :blush:

But yeah fresh start on Monday, going to go straight back to lifts I left behind a week ago, hopefully too much damage hasn't been done.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol I don't wanna talk about it :blush:
> 
> But yeah fresh start on Monday, going to go straight back to lifts I left behind a week ago, hopefully too much damage hasn't been done.


Someone been on the Jesus juice again?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Someone been on the Jesus juice again?


one could be inclined to put it that way :whistling:

Well at least while I have a journal I've got you guys to kick me back in to touch


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well tonight is the night, do or die.

Back in the gym after a week off, picking the weights back up exactly where i left them.

Just popped a spare dbol that was lying around, nearly had a powerstack but sometimes they make me think im gunna have a heart attack so chose not to.

Watching inspirational sh*t on youtube while our lass cooks tea (or pre-workout meal as i like to put it)

View attachment 161233


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

holy moly, just weighed in @ 13st 1lb, that's 4lb down in a week, although I have dropped the dbol a week ago aswell so that could be accountable for it.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tonights session, really felt as though CV is suffering.

Clean and OHP

20kg x 15

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

Flat DB Press

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Tricep push down angle bar

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

and another increase on top set of 3 deadlifting 

Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

185kg x 3

Lat pull down

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

72.5kg x 12

Seated Bicep curl

17.5's x 8

17.5's x 8

17.5's x 8

Standing close grip EZ Bar curl

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

followed by a single post workout pint and a pack of pork scratchings


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work on the deadlifts


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good work on the deadlifts


Thanks man.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> and another increase on top set of 3 deadlifting
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Nice dead lifting bud, how long you got left of your cycle?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Nice dead lifting bud, how long you got left of your cycle?


cheers pal, I've probably got about 12ml of T400 left so im gunna just run it at 2ml a week until it's all gone, This'll be the last time I run a high mg/ml blend I think, it's going to be straight compounds from now on.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> cheers pal, I've probably got about 12ml of T400 left so im gunna just run it at 2ml a week until it's all gone, This'll be the last time I run a high mg/ml blend I think, it's going to be straight compounds from now on.


Still trailing this D-hack t400 new blend? how come only straight compounds from now on?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Still trailing this D-hack t400 new blend? how come only straight compounds from now on?


Yeah well I've been glute shotting it alongside the original but funnily enough I've just braved a ml in the delt this morning (of the new stuff) first time I've done a delt shot in a probably a year now so expecting typical pip from a virgin muscle, but so far so good, gone in nice and smooth, the oils so thin aswell. will update on how it goes over the next couple of days.

I say i'm only going to use straight compounds, but I guess if this new stuff turns out to be as potent as the original, without the pip and flu, then i'll definitely be using it again, it's just so hard to judge when you've already got gear floating around the system from the previous batch. Will be good to see how somebody starting a fresh cycle gets on with it. I'm sure it'll be spot on, to be fair I've dropped dbol probably 2 weeks ago or something now? and i'm still increasing in strength.

But yeah the straight compounds comment is more because you never really here of unbearable pip with them do you? unless it's a sh*te lab that's brewed them, it's just the pip I've had from this cycle has really put a downer on it.

I've had the best gains I've ever had off testosterone alone and diets been far off point, just the shuffling around all day and being careful how I sit down has become a little tiresome.

EDIT: should probably mention this what im using isnt nailed on as the final product and theyll likely be compound changes, its more a trial of the new carrier than anything else.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sh*t head of a day, Booked morning off work to go watch my boys assembly at school and the other half had given me the wrong time. Turned up as it was finishing looking like the worlds worst dad.

Benching tonight though so alls well.

New hydro pool installed at the gym aswell so it's be rude not to give that a go.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

13/11/14

Flat bb bench

20kg x 20

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 3

110kg x 1

Seated db overhead press

25kg x 12

25kg x 9

25kg x 9

Went on to do a bit of high rep cable work on the shoulders and tris, didnt make a note just followed training partners lead.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Legs tonight, it's been a while... nearly a month in fact :s


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Legs tonight, it's been a while... nearly a month in fact :s


Beast em mate!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Legs tonight, it's been a while... nearly a month in fact :s


You gonna be walking like you've shat yerself tomorrow then, lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well that's legs done for another month I reckon :lol:

Not as bad as i'd anticipated to be honest, not exactly outstanding neither though. Baring in mind I had a really bad accident 3 years ago and it was touch and go on me ever being able to walk properly again after being in cast 6 months, so I don't think im headed in the wrong direction at least 

Squats

20kg x 10

60kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

seated Bicep Curl

17.5's x 12

17.5's x 12

17.5's x 11

Thigh Ext machine

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Standing Calf raise machine

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

Bicep machine

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Lying Leg curl machine

40kg x 10

40kg x 20

Followed by the most delicious protein shake I've had the pleasure of consuming, Go Nutritions blueberry cheesecake, 40gram of.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well that's legs done for another month I reckon :lol:
> 
> Not as bad as i'd anticipated to be honest, not exactly outstanding neither though. Baring in mind I had a really bad accident 3 years ago and it was touch and go on me ever being able to walk properly again after being in cast 6 months, so I don't think im headed in the wrong direction at least
> 
> ...


Good work. I've got rid of squats altogether and just leg press due to a dodgy a knee. I can squat but my knees fooked for about 10 days I can finally sort of train legs regular now I've dropped them


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Good work. I've got rid of squats altogether and just leg press due to a dodgy a knee. I can squat but my knees fooked for about 10 days I can finally sort of train legs regular now I've dropped them


Cheers man, It's the high rep stuff that gets my knees more than anything. 10 reps @20kg seems worse for my knee than 5 @100kg, strange but true, think it's to do with the way my bones set after breaking my leg.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Whoops totally forgot to update workouts :/

Top 3's have all remained the same even after dropping dbol so its all good, lowered the dose of test to 800mg/week as well in an attempt at reducing pip, anyone know where I can get a bottle of GSO from?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Go big or fvck right off home

20oz steak, no messing.

View attachment 162009


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

With a side of bbq ribs and scampi.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

That blueberry cheesecake whey is decent isn't it? Had that last time I had go nutrition stuff.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sen said:


> That blueberry cheesecake whey is decent isn't it? Had that last time I had go nutrition stuff.


Excellant mate, I think its my all time favourite to be honest, with cheesecake in the title you expect it to be sickly but it's not at all.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Excellant mate, I think its my all time favourite to be honest, with cheesecake in the title you expect it to be sickly but it's not at all.


Their jammie biscuit is fair special as well mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Cheers man, It's the high rep stuff that gets my knees more than anything. 10 reps @20kg seems worse for my knee than 5 @100kg, strange but true, think it's to do with the way my bones set after breaking my leg.


I hear you on this fella! for me? my knee's take the fcuking P***!!!!!! to warm up. If, I just jump in to squatting for low or high reps? they just feel stiff and like they take a lot of pressure. unfortunately, am sure some will agree, that high reps/volume for legs makes them GROW! I have experienced and went through all kinds of phases of training legs and have found I respond better to high reps and sometimes really high reps.

Lifting a heavy single for a rep or a couple of squats doesn't do too much in terms of Hypertrophy and overall growth IME. I mix all rep ranges up for every workout, in saying that and I still perform low reps & go as heavy when training legs, in terms of training for strength/Hypertrophy etc, but I will then move on from that training and go for High reps of a weight that is certainly challenging.

Try performing up to 5 sets of leg extensions for a load of high reps 25+ each set and then perform some high reps on a 1st warm up of the barbell squat with just the bar or something and then try and continue to aim for higher reps with other exercises and tell me, if you feel any less strain of your knees etc. just some food for thought mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@BettySwallocks ''1. you dont built big legs with big weights,,you build it with higher number of reps with moderate weight,,pay attention to the 110lb "fitness girl" in your gym,,when she is on the stepper and you are behind her,,take a look at her quad swip and leg development,,,i assure you she didnt achieve it with 6 plates 45lb each side of a barbell,,the fact you see bunch of whores and homos looking at you while you squat dont mean you need to put on the bar 6 plates,,you wont build NOTHING BUT YOUR EGO,,and even then it wont be for long''

- GH15 Approved


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Starz said:


> @BettySwallocks ''1. you dont built big legs with big weights,,you build it with higher number of reps with moderate weight,,pay attention to the 110lb "fitness girl" in your gym,,when she is on the stepper and you are behind her,,take a look at her quad swip and leg development,,,i assure you she didnt achieve it with 6 plates 45lb each side of a barbell,,the fact you see bunch of whores and homos looking at you while you squat dont mean you need to put on the bar 6 plates,,you wont build NOTHING BUT YOUR EGO,,and even then it wont be for long''
> 
> - GH15 Approved


My CV gives in well before my muscles do with high rep stuff, so its a case of either getting my fitness levels up or going heavy with the weights and theres only gunna be 1 winner in that battle 

I really should throw some cardio in the mix though its my weakest link.

Also I dont listen to a word of GH15 after Kigtropin became 'GH15 approved' I wasted a grand on the stuff by going on the strength of gh15's word.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

What's happening mate? Any updates? How's training and gains??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> What's happening mate? Any updates? How's training and gains??


Bet he's out on the píss


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Broken wrist, game over for another few week, trying not to think about it, dropped down to a cruise and maintenance cals. Sad times.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

well broken sounds so dramatic, its not actualy broken it's 'ligament damage' apparently, but beginning of last week came of one of those little 110cc bikes acting like a dick, so im 2 week out of action, cruising along on just a ml a week, doc says six weeks off, I reckon four at most. so only another 2 to go, then it's time to think about coming off.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I stand corrects I was beginning to think you was looking like this!
View attachment 162532


Hope u heal fast mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

U still alive fella?


----------

